
Corruption Perceptions Index 2019 - pseudolus
https://www.transparency.org/cpi2019?/news/feature/cpi-2019
======
pseudolus
The full report in PDF format is available at:
[https://www.transparency.org/files/content/pages/2019_CPI_Re...](https://www.transparency.org/files/content/pages/2019_CPI_Report_EN.pdf)
.

------
PMalhotra
Corruption is a disease that has spread world wide and is causing a lot of
destruction to every individual now. The reports are alarming and its causing
deaths too. But there are some ways by which we can all fight corruption
[https://www.taxolawgy.com/corruption-in-
india/](https://www.taxolawgy.com/corruption-in-india/) together.

